# Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Reserva Review and the Iconic Leaf Recluse Review



## Enrique1780 (Jan 25, 2010)

Reviews of these two cigars were posted earlier this week to Puff's main page. You can see all the details by visiting the link: 
Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Reserva Review and the Iconic Leaf Recluse Review | Additional Cigar Reviews | Content


----------



## Carpenter69 (Mar 5, 2013)

Loved the broadleaf. The Sumatra was terrible for me.


----------

